# iTunes for OS 10.3.9?



## daneford (May 29, 2009)

What's the latest version of itunes that runs on OS 10.3.9? Also, does anyone know where to download it?

Right now I have iTunes 6 and it won't recognize my ipod video 

thanks!


----------



## DeltaMac (May 29, 2009)

If you run your Software Update, do you see an update for iTunes available?
That would be the latest version that runs on your system.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 30, 2009)

What "iPod video" do you have?  Are you sure that the iPod you have is compatible with Mac OS X 10.3.9?  It should say so on the box the iPod came in...


----------



## daneford (May 30, 2009)

I ran the software updater a couple times and itunes hasn't shown up. 

I have a 30GB iPod Video, back has a copyright thing dated 2005


----------



## oldmanmac (May 30, 2009)

Itunes 7.0.2 should be the highest version you can run under 10.3.9


----------



## dana51 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm running iTunes 7.7.1 on Mac OS 10.3.9 - G4 Quicksilver PowerPC 733 mhz.  But I can no longer access the iTunes Store - just get a download link for the newest iTunes verson 10.3.  What a Catch 22....


----------



## MisterMe (Nov 11, 2011)

dana51 said:


> ...  What a Catch 22....


It is not a Catch-22 at all. Your computer is perfectly capable of running MacOS X 10.4, which you may upgrade to MacOS X 10.4.11. MacOS X 10.4.11 will allow you to upgrade to *iTunes 9.2.1* which provides access to the iTunes Music Store. There is no downside for you to make the upgrade. You have a choice--complain about not having access or do the upgrade.


----------



## Tony Funches (Dec 6, 2011)

The man asked for an answer, not some snotty babble from a Elitist having $ to waste on Apple Blackmail to upgrade. I have ONE PC & 4 Macs that I keep going by hook AND by crook; None is newer then the eMac, or is it the iMac? Makes no diff; Grow up & act like an adult instead of a high school bully. Being snotty & rude only explains why you act tough here instead of out there in the Real World ... Google search will give you my qualifications to make this admonishment ...


----------



## oldmanmac (Dec 6, 2011)

Tony F; Leave YOUR attitude at the door please. It was not your question to begin with. if anybody should be upset it would be the OP. 
The only "qualification" that you have is that you are a rude jerk yourself !


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 6, 2011)

[ munches popcorn ]


----------



## MClarkeDuncan (Dec 6, 2011)

Yo!  Tony F!  Google ME and let me know what you find out.

I was a bodyguard for Notorious B.I.G. (and a bunch of other celebs who are still alive, by the way), so I should certainly say that I'm in a position to admonish YOU, and hereby inform you that you are no longer a member of the National League of Bodyguards with Big Muscles.

Please turn in your NLBBM membership card by the end of the day.  Your behavior is not becoming of someone claiming to be of your stature, and is in violations of the Terms and Conditions which you agreed to when you joined our little "Flex Our Big Muscles On The Internet Where Muscles Don't Mean Squat" bodyguarding ballet dancing group.

Keep on truckin' with that eMac of yours.  Real bodyguards run Windows 3.1, anyway.


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 6, 2011)

... bodyguard? Really?

[ also watching with mild interest - hoping for a cold one later ]


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 11, 2011)

Please keep it civil you newcomers who welcome others to google your bodybuilding qualifications. 
Keep it civil and then welcome on board. Otherwise, may Windows 3.1 suit your needs.

The original poster wondered about the issue he posted about in May 2009. I think he might have taken action on his computer by now - either upgrading the system or even sold the old computer and bought a new one. Most likely he hasn't been home with idle thumbs waiting for googlable bodybuilding celeb advice for all this time.


----------

